# gif nur einmal abspielen



## matthias d. (18. Jan 2007)

also ich habe folgendes problem:


habe ein gif mit animake gemacht, habe eingestellt, dass sich das gif nur einmal dreht und dann stehen bleib.
im explorer bleict das gif auch nach einem loop stehen.

aber nun wollte ich es in java einbinden.

ich habe ein JLabel wo ich ein ImageIcon draufsetzte mit:


```
icon = new ImageIcon(getClass().getResource(("gif/schwarz-weiss2.gif")))
```


es funktioniert zwar, aber es läuft immer weiter und bleibt nicht nach dem ersten loop stehen. 
wäre über eine antwort sehr erfreut.


danke


----------



## BigManu (18. Jan 2007)

Hi,
wäre zwar nicht die sauberste Lösung, aber im Moment fällt mir nichts anderes ein.
Ich würde versuchen, nach dem ersten Ablauf einfach ein anderes Bild in das Label zu legen, das dann eben kein gif mehr ist und somit nicht weiter abläuft.

BigManu


----------



## L-ectron-X (19. Jan 2007)

Ich weiß nicht, ob man den Ablauf steuern kann, aber man kann von "außen" auch nicht "sehen", wann ein Zyklus beendet ist...
Insofern kann man auch kein anderes Bild zur richtigen Zeit ins JLabel setzen.


----------

